# Are certain types of betta's friendlier than others?



## decamptownlady (Apr 16, 2010)

I have only had three bettas so far, but I noticed that Kimchi (floppy long flowing fins) is not friendly and flares me whenever I come near the tank. Superman (RIP) and Mung Daal have fanning fins and are very friendly. Superman used to let me touch the top of his head.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hmm. I don't think so. I have CT's, HM's, PK's, VT's, RT's (or DT's... not sure, they're too young to tell) and they're all about the same. Of course, they have personalities- I have 1 CT who is very reserved and another who is happy and bouncy, all my VT's are hyper, but for some reason my RT's (or DT's) are rather shy. Both my females (Hattie, HM, and Maisie, not sure about tail-type, she's a little young) are both bouncy and happy. And of course my PK is hyper 24/7.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

They are living creatures so they have personalities. Different types don't always mean different behavior. So basically your question is not thought through. Not to be rude in any way.;-)


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

frogipoi said:


> They are living creatures so they have personalities. Different types don't always mean different behavior. So basically your question is not thought through. Not to be rude in any way.;-)


Actually, it is a good question. Many animals have different personalities based off of looks, in a way. Some dog breeds are obviously more aggressive depending on how they were bred. It someone wanted to, they could take the most aggressive crowntails, breed them over and over again to the most aggressive crowntails they could find, and then the type will have different, more aggressive personalities than the other bettas.

And just because you say "not to be rude" does not dismiss the fact that the way you phrased that statement was rude.

Edit: Forgot to answer the question myself ^_^ From what I've seen, there's no real defining personality among the bettas. Some deltas are violent, some are shy. Some veiltails are shy, others are violent. The only REAL type that I know of that are the same are the Kings. Most of them are reported to be very shy.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If you want to talk bettas in general there are other species besides splendens who are peacefull (as in multiples can be kept in tanks). If your talking splendens and personality then it just depends on the individual fish and his personality. All my fish are very outgoing and generally happy to see the momfeederperson. I'm interested to see how my king acts as I've never seen one in person before.


----------



## decamptownlady (Apr 16, 2010)

frogipoi said:


> They are living creatures so they have personalities. Different types don't always mean different behavior. So basically your question is not thought through. Not to be rude in any way.;-)



Oh boy, are we trying to make this a race thing. Good grief.


----------



## decamptownlady (Apr 16, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> Actually, it is a good question. Many animals have different personalities based off of looks, in a way. Some dog breeds are obviously more aggressive depending on how they were bred. It someone wanted to, they could take the most aggressive crowntails, breed them over and over again to the most aggressive crowntails they could find, and then the type will have different, more aggressive personalities than the other bettas.
> 
> And just because you say "not to be rude" does not dismiss the fact that the way you phrased that statement was rude.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to answer the question myself ^_^ From what I've seen, there's no real defining personality among the bettas. Some deltas are violent, some are shy. Some veiltails are shy, others are violent. The only REAL type that I know of that are the same are the Kings. Most of them are reported to be very shy.



Thank you Code Red. 

Maybe I could have written my question more clearly, but I am not well versed in the different types of betta's. I was thinking that maybe the the more colorful and fanned tailed fish were breed to just be showy and docile, while the less fancy were bred for fighting.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry! I think through things to quickly! I meant to say I believe that is a good Q. LOL I keep saying random things. Sorry!!


----------

